

Philip Zimbardo: The Secret Powers of Time (Animated) - rfreytag
http://fora.tv/2010/03/25/Philip_Zimbardo_The_Secret_Powers_of_Time_Animated

======
farout
great ideas. Time and how it affects our mental models of how we see the
world. Good example about talking with kids about their actions and
consequences. Thanks!

